# Can anyone recommend a chimney sweep in south London?



## clandestino (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking for a chimney sweep in south London. Last time we got it done, there was dust everywhere...so looking for a sweep who can contain the dust. Any idea how long it should take? Any recommendations gratefully received.


----------



## snakeawake (Feb 22, 2012)

ianw said:


> Looking for a chimney sweep in south London. Last time we got it done, there was dust everywhere...so looking for a sweep who can contain the dust. Any idea how long it should take? Any recommendations gratefully received.


 We had our chimney swept on Saturday.  It cost £50  and took about 45 minutes.  The room was left spotless and really nice man.  His name is S. Pearce and he is a member of NACS (National Assoc. of Chimney Sweeps!)  Tel: 0208 699 3713 OR 0208 857 6511


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 22, 2012)

You can purchase old sheets, gaffer tape, and brushes from your local car boot. I can't believe people pay for this stuff.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you tried contacting the Work Programme.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 22, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Have you tried contacting the Work Programme.


Lol, funnily enough I thought going and getting a degree in mech eng would serve me better, so I did that instead.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2012)

snakeawake said:


> We had our chimney swept on Saturday. It cost £50 and took about 45 minutes. The room was left spotless and really nice man. His name is S. Pearce and he is a member of NACS (National Assoc. of Chimney Sweeps!) Tel: 0208 699 3713 OR 0208 857 6511


 
We just had ours done too - I think the same guy.  Can't say how spotless he left the place though because he couldn't possibly have made it dirtier.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2012)

My 10 year old's a good lad and his asthma's getting better. I'll undercut any price you are quoted.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> My 10 year old's a good lad and his asthma's getting better. I'll undercut any price you are quoted.


 

The OP has two lads younger than that. Things are just getting too middle class round here. A fifteen  minute shift from each of them and a wash down with some Coal Tar Soap and it'd all be sorted. 

(originally posted by twistedAM, Feb 1896)


----------



## spiffx (Feb 23, 2012)

I've used A+J Naish (020 8668 9914) for years. They are members of NACS too. The guy is brilliant, and leaves the place spotless every time. Last time it cost £60, and it's worth every penny. I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## snakeawake (Feb 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You can purchase old sheets, gaffer tape, and brushes from your local car boot. I can't believe people pay for this stuff.


 Yes. I agree.  Seeing how he did it made me realise I can do it myself next time.  Easy money for him.


----------



## snakeawake (Feb 25, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> We just had ours done too - I think the same guy. Can't say how spotless he left the place though because he couldn't possibly have made it dirtier.


----------



## snakeawake (Feb 25, 2012)

Did he clean up with an orange Henry vacuum cleaner?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2012)

snakeawake said:


> Did he clean up with an orange Henry vacuum cleaner?


 
I don't know, I wasn't here and we also have/had full scale building works going on at the time - floorboards up etc, so cleanliness was not a priority.  He seems to be very widely recommended around s. London.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

spiffx said:


> I've used A+J Naish (020 8668 9914) for years. They are members of NACS too. The guy is brilliant, and leaves the place spotless every time. Last time it cost £60, and it's worth every penny. I can't recommend them highly enough.


I just got my chimney swept by this guy. Did a great job, left the place nice and tidy, gave some good advice and we had a good chat too.

Here's their website: http://www.123chimneysweeps.co.uk/

If you've got a fireplace I think you're nuts not to use it, especially with the price of gas going mental.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2012)

you can't get ONE chimney sweep, you hire them by the dance troupe.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I just got my chimney swept by this guy. Did a great job, left the place nice and tidy, gave some good advice and we had a good chat too.
> 
> Here's their website: http://www.123chimneysweeps.co.uk/
> 
> If you've got a fireplace I think you're nuts not to use it, especially with the price of gas going mental.


I'm also amazed at how much scrap wood is lying about everywhere.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 19, 2012)

If you can get a chimney sweep you will be lucky. According to folk lore anyway.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I just got my chimney swept by this guy. Did a great job, left the place nice and tidy, gave some good advice and we had a good chat too.
> 
> Here's their website: http://www.123chimneysweeps.co.uk/
> 
> If you've got a fireplace I think you're nuts not to use it, especially with the price of gas going mental.


 
what did they charge you? PM me if you would rather.

I need one and oddly this mob cover my area in surrey.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Dan U said:


> what did they charge you? PM me if you would rather.
> 
> I need one and oddly this mob cover my area in surrey.


Going rate in London is around £50 or £60 quid, but it depends on your chimney. Mine cost £65 cos I have an extra long chimney (  ) - building is three storeys high and I'm on the ground floor.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I'm also amazed at how much scrap wood is lying about everywhere.


Yep, I pick some up virtually every day, it's basically free in London. Just look for houses throwing stuff out or having building work done.



Hocus Eye. said:


> If you can get a chimney sweep you will be lucky. According to folk lore anyway.


This time of year is traditionally the busiest time....


----------



## Dan U (Sep 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Going rate in London is around £50 or £60 quid, but it depends on your chimney. Mine cost £65 cos I have an extra long chimney (  ) - building is three storeys high and I'm on the ground floor.


 
nice one cheers, we have a big high Georgian chimney so might be similar!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 19, 2012)

Another vote for the excellent A Naish of 1-2-3 Chimney Sweeps.

He and his family lived on Josephine Avenue, Brixton, before moving to Sutton or somesuch


----------



## pugwash (Sep 20, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know, I wasn't here and we also have/had full scale building works going on at the time - floorboards up etc, so cleanliness was not a priority. He seems to be very widely recommended around s. London.


But I think he failed to spot that smoke from one flue was leaking in to the other, which the fireplace installer thought he should have. We were having a gas fire installed and this meant that CO could have leaked in to another room, so we had to have our chimney lined...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Mine cost £65 cos I have an extra long chimney (  )


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2012)

i thought you had a small child yourself, ian?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 21, 2012)

snakeawake said:


> We had our chimney swept on Saturday. It cost £50 and took about 45 minutes. The room was left spotless and really nice man. His name is S. Pearce and he is a member of NACS (National Assoc. of Chimney Sweeps!) Tel: 0208 699 3713 OR 0208 857 6511


I looked on this thread and got this guy in a few weeks back
He was very quick very clean and very lovely - think it was 50 or 60£ and he will tell you about the history of chimney sweeping in his family  (get him some cake or biscuits )


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anyone actually buy/use smokeless coal?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone actually buy/use smokeless coal?


 
Er, no one. The laws need updating.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Er, no one. The laws need updating.


Yep...especially as you're allowed to burn anything you want on a bonfire in the back garden.


----------



## spiffx (Sep 25, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Er, no one. The laws need updating.


 
some people do, and there are some advantages in doing so:

"with smokeless coal you can enjoy all the benefits of a comforting home fire without impacting on the environment. Smokeless coal was developed after smoke free zones were introduced across the UK. It gave those living in designated smoke control areas an alternative fuel option.

So what is smokeless coal? Smokeless coal is either a natural or manufactured coal product that does not produce smoke when burned. Anthracite coal is a natural type of smokeless coal which is still mined in South Wales. On the other hand, manufactured smokeless coal is created by reducing the volatile content of coal, grinding it, and mixing it with a range of fuels to form even sized charcoal blocks.

Smokeless coal is an environmentally friendly choice of fuel with a host of other benefits. A smokeless coal fire is more efficient, produces less carbon emissions, lasts longer and has a higher heat output than ordinary house coal, which makes it more cost effective. It is also easy to light and creates less ash, so it is cleaner and means less hassle cleaning your fireplace.
"

(from http://www.bigkproducts.co.uk/Smokeless-Fuel-Guide.aspx)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

spiffx said:


> some people do, and there are some advantages in doing so:
> 
> "with smokeless coal you can enjoy all the benefits of a comforting home fire without impacting on the environment. Smokeless coal was developed after smoke free zones were introduced across the UK. It gave those living in designated smoke control areas an alternative fuel option.
> 
> ...


Thanks - Yeah I read that stuff when I was doing some research on this. It may well be true that a smokeless-fuel fire generates less emissions (it will certainly produce less soot to clog up your chimney) but I doubt that takes into account the emissions generated and the energy used in the production process.

Also smokeless fuel costs a fiver a bag whereas wood is virtually free (though doesn't burn for as long.)


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks - Yeah I read that stuff when I was doing some research on this. It may well be true that a smokeless-fuel fire generates less emissions (it will certainly produce less soot to clog up your chimney) but I doubt that takes into account the emissions generated and the energy used in the production process.
> 
> Also smokeless fuel costs a fiver a bag whereas wood is virtually free (though doesn't burn for as long.)


 
I am going smokeless because I am too lazy to find - and chop - wood


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2012)

Burning wood in a normal fire in a smoke control zone is fine as long as it is a small number doing so who rely on the fact that most other people are toeing the line or can't be arsed.

You can buy highly efficient clean burn / low emission stoves which burn normal wood and are approved by Defra for smoke control areas. They also use loads less wood - so fuel goes around more. A new one costs anything from about £350. Second hand, about half that.


----------



## spiffx (Sep 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks - Yeah I read that stuff when I was doing some research on this. It may well be true that a smokeless-fuel fire generates less emissions (it will certainly produce less soot to clog up your chimney) but I doubt that takes into account the emissions generated and the energy used in the production process.
> 
> Also smokeless fuel costs a fiver a bag whereas wood is virtually free (though doesn't burn for as long.)


 

it seem really difficult to make an informed decision on this stuff: if anyone has the numbers or the science, i'd love to see the real costs (both financial and environmental) compared for the following:

burning found wood: is it environmentally more friendly to burn it, or landfill it (where can act as a temporary carbon store)?
burning normal smokeless (processed) fuel vs. "ecoal" (i.e the processed stuff that has "30% Renewable Materials" (plants)): which is more environmentally friendly, given that the plants might well be grown using oil-based fertilisers and pesticides?
burning harvested wood - i.e. wood grown as fuel vs burning found wood?
burning coal vs. anthracite (unprocessed smokeless coal) shipped in from China?
burning coal/wood vs. Natural Gas


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

Agreed.

Though the best thing would be to first properly insulate the house then choose the best method of heating. Problem is, when you live in rented accomodation neither the landlord or the tenant has any incentive to improve the efficiency of the property's energy use in the long term.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 26, 2012)

Biggest drawback with smokeless fuel is that it takes forever to light. If you light the fire when you get in from work, it's just getting toasty by bedtime.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Biggest drawback with smokeless fuel is that it takes forever to light. If you light the fire when you get in from work, it's just getting toasty by bedtime.


Ah ok, didn't realise that, I've never really used it before. Just used real coal out in the countryside!


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah ok, didn't realise that, I've never really used it before. Just used real coal out in the countryside!


It's basically coke. Housecoal still has all the volatiles which burn with a yellow flame and (in an open fire) sulphurous smoke. They help the coal to light quickly.
I love an open fire but they are noxious things, smokeless fuel is probably the least bad thing to burn in them if you can be arsed with waiting for it to light.  Me, I burn wood very occasionally, but while woodsmoke smells a lot better than coal smoke it's full of unburned aromatic hydrocarbons which are nasty. Burning scrap, painted or treated wood, mdf or ply is worse, the smoke contains dioxins.  High-efficiency wood stoves burn fast and hot so everything gets completely burned, the flue gases should be not much more than CO2 and water. But they are much less romantic than open fires.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> It's basically coke. Housecoal still has all the volatiles which burn with a yellow flame and (in an open fire) sulphurous smoke. They help the coal to light quickly.
> I love an open fire but they are noxious things, smokeless fuel is probably the least bad thing to burn in them if you can be arsed with waiting for it to light. Me, I burn wood very occasionally, but while woodsmoke smells a lot better than coal smoke it's full of unburned aromatic hydrocarbons which are nasty. Burning scrap, painted or treated wood, mdf or ply is worse, the smoke contains dioxins. High-efficiency wood stoves burn fast and hot so everything gets completely burned, the flue gases should be not much more than CO2 and water. But they are much less romantic than open fires.


cheers for the info. 

And going back to the point of this thread, that's a good reason to get your chimney swept: to ensure it has enough suction to get most/all of those nastys up the chimney.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2012)

Had chimney swept today.

Sweep said the best smokeless fuel is from Tesco filling stations.

Alternatively try Charringtons or Home Fire but NOT eco stuff, he insisted.

He further said Brixton has gone crazy for sweeping over the past two years, with lots of wealthy types moving in.

He had just swept SIX chimneys for a leading doctor who has bought a mansion at the Brixton end of Railton Road.


----------



## spiffx (Oct 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Had chimney swept today.




Had our chimney swept this morning, by Alan from A + J Naish, who I have to say, always do a great job.

He was saying that people round here are now ripping out gas fires and putting coal ones back in. which is not that surprising, I guess.

I didn't ask about the eco-coal - i wonder why it's frowned on - maybe it fsks the chimney. will have to ask next time.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2013)

IME the remanufactures type of smokeless stays in longer than coal lumps. It doesn't look as nice in an open fire but it's ideal if you have a burner. 

If you live in a house and don't fancy a gas bottle burner there are plenty of small burner makers on ebay or you can get an ok new cast one from Machine Mart for not that much. If you get one with a hotplate and a stovetop kettle you can save even more and they are more efficient, radiating more heat into the room and staying in longer than an open fire.


----------



## Manter (Oct 6, 2013)

This is probably the place to put this... We have a squirrel nesting in our chimney. When she's had her last litter of the year we'll get the nest swept out, as we have no desire to roast baby squirrels- I am told we need to wait till November to be on the safe side. But to stop it happening again, we need to net the chimneys... Anyone know if a chimney sweep will net them, or do we need to find some other tradesman? And how do I find a chimney netter??!!


----------



## spiffx (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> This is probably the place to put this... We have a squirrel nesting in our chimney. When she's had her last litter of the year we'll get the nest swept out, as we have no desire to roast baby squirrels- I am told we need to wait till November to be on the safe side. But to stop it happening again, we need to net the chimneys... Anyone know if a chimney sweep will net them, or do we need to find some other tradesman? And how do I find a chimney netter??!!



I'd call a chimney sweep and just ask - if they don't do it themselves, i'm sure they'll know someone who can help: A + J Naish are on 
020 8668 9914 / 07956385112


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> This is probably the place to put this... We have a squirrel nesting in our chimney. When she's had her last litter of the year we'll get the nest swept out, as we have no desire to roast baby squirrels- I am told we need to wait till November to be on the safe side. But to stop it happening again, we need to net the chimneys... Anyone know if a chimney sweep will net them, or do we need to find some other tradesman? And how do I find a chimney netter??!!


All you want is something like this . Send a pic to suppliers and they'll probably be able to advise on the exact right one.
Any builder with a ladder should be able to fit one - it's just a jubilee or tension clip. Although these days they may ask for a scaffold depending on your house.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone actually buy/use smokeless coal?



If you're in a smokeless zone you should be. The clean air act was one of the first environmental laws and was hugely successful reducing pollution and increasing air quality. There's and idiot burning coal in a house next to Gipsy Hill station and you can see the smog forming from it. Coal smoke stinks and is unhealthy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> If you're in a smokeless zone you should be. The clean air act was one of the first environmental laws and was hugely successful reducing pollution and increasing air quality. There's and idiot burning coal in a house next to Gipsy Hill station and you can see the smog forming from it. Coal smoke stinks and is unhealthy.


The law needs changing though. You can burn _anything you want_ in your back garden - including coal, nasty stuff, old tyres, whatever (as long as it doesn't cause a "persistant nuisance".) Coal is not the problem in terms of air quality these days - vehicle fumes are.


----------



## mxh (Nov 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I just got my chimney swept by this guy. Did a great job, left the place nice and tidy, gave some good advice and we had a good chat too.
> 
> Here's their website: http://www.123chimneysweeps.co.uk/
> 
> If you've got a fireplace I think you're nuts not to use it, especially with the price of gas going mental.


----------



## mxh (Nov 9, 2013)

I used this cha


Brixton Hatter said:


> I just got my chimney swept by this guy. Did a great job, left the place nice and tidy, gave some good advice and we had a good chat too.
> 
> Here's their website: http://www.123chimneysweeps.co.uk/
> 
> If you've got a fireplace I think you're nuts not to use it, especially with the price of gas going mental.



Thanks. I used this chap and as you said clean and tidy, cost £70.


----------



## MaryP (Nov 25, 2013)

We just got our wood burner and chimney liner done by Aardvark Sweeps. They were fantastic, Gary was meticulous in making sure the job was done well and left the place looking spic and span! Cost - £55.00. Such a relief to get it done with no problems! info@advaarksweeps.co.uk or 07523938035

Mary.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Burning wood in a normal fire in a smoke control zone is fine as long as it is a small number doing so who rely on the fact that most other people are toeing the line or can't be arsed.



It's fine until someone like me reports you to the council.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's fine until someone like me reports you to the council.


Fine in that it wouldn't cause environmental problems if only a handful were doing it - you spoil sport .


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's fine until someone like me reports you to the council.


by 'someone like me' you mean a grass


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'someone like me' you mean a grass



I'm sure they'd prefer a letter from the council than a kneecapping from a neighbour.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I'm sure they'd prefer a letter from the council than a kneecapping from a neighbour.


don't try and dress it up. no one likes an informer.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Fine in that it wouldn't cause environmental problems if only a handful were doing it - you spoil sport .



There is no safe minimum limit for particulate air pollution. One domestic wood fire produces more pollution than an articulated lorry. If I didn't give a shit about my health I would have lived in one of those cheap houses near the motorway and not in a smoke control zone.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> don't try and dress it up. no one likes an informer.



What about an informer on a child abuser? Or an informer on a rogue landlord not fulfilling their gas safety obligations? 

I'm not Hector Salamanca.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> What about an informer on a child abuser? Or an informer on a rogue landlord not fulfilling their gas safety obligations?
> 
> I'm not Hector Salamanca.


i think it was schiller who said the enemy loves the treachery but despises the traitor. likewise the authorities and informers


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it was schiller who said the enemy loves the treachery but despises the traitor. likewise the authorities and informers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> There is no safe minimum limit for particulate air pollution. One domestic wood fire produces more pollution than an articulated lorry. If I didn't give a shit about my health I would have lived in one of those cheap houses near the motorway and not in a smoke control zone.


You're not allowed to burn wood and traditional coal in your fireplace. But you can burn _anything you want_ in your back garden. Explain that one to me!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

An account has been going round on canal boat forums saying 
certain cheap brands of smokeless fuel have been changed to 
non smokeless and there has been at least one person who has 
suffered  a build up of tarry gunge in his flue which caused fumes to back up
multifuel stove users may want to check the bag before you buy in case
It is one such brand.......


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I'm sure they'd prefer a letter from the council than a kneecapping from a neighbour.


----------



## Steve Goodman (Apr 19, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Looking for a chimney sweep in south London. Last time we got it done, there was dust everywhere...so looking for a sweep who can contain the dust. Any idea how long it should take? Any recommendations gratefully received.


Just had my chimney cleaned by H FIRKINS AND SONS  020 8886 9420  they were very clean,let me see the brush out the top of the chimney and only £60.


----------



## mxh (Aug 16, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Looking for a chimney sweep in south London. Last time we got it done, there was dust everywhere...so looking for a sweep who can contain the dust. Any idea how long it should take? Any recommendations gratefully received.



Just had mine done, very clean, despite a lot of dust as probably not cleaned for over 25 years.

£65 1-2-3 Chimney Sweeps 020 8668 9914

Gets busy next month so best book it soon, if you do.


----------

